# En World Member Gallery



## BrooklynKnight

I'd like to remind all our members that in addition to Babes of Gencon I run the En World Member Gallery album.

If you dont have a pic up please take a moment and post one!

The link is in my sig!
Cheers!


----------



## boxstop7

Thanks, man!  I didn't know about the member's gallery until I saw this thread.  Tossed 3 pics into the gallery, I did.  Mighty cool!

~Box

_edit: can't type_


----------



## BrooklynKnight

and glad you like it too!


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

I dropped in three pics.   Its a nice addition to the site (the gallery, not my ugly face lol).


----------



## Bloodsparrow

I put one up too...


----------



## BrooklynKnight

keep em comin guys.

and, gals too!


----------



## Wombat

Well, I am now added.

Interesting to put faces with names


----------



## Mouseferatu

Sigh...

It won't let me upload my pics, because they're saved as "JPEGs," and the program won't recognize them--even though (as I understand it, a JPEG is the exact same thing as a JPG.  

If anyone's really dying to see me, though, I've got some pics from GenCon up in my Livejournal.

ArthurQ, if you want to steal any of the pics I've got posted and put them in the EN World gallery, you're welcome to do so (so long as you only do so with pics that I'm in, of course).


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Mouse, it will be easier if you email them to me.
VongKiller18@aol.com

Email me any pics you want up and a comment for each one


----------



## Green Knight

Well, mine's up, although the only picture I have of myself online is a baby picture. Have to do, I suppose.


----------



## Desdichado

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *Sigh...
> 
> It won't let me upload my pics, because they're saved as "JPEGs," and the program won't recognize them--even though (as I understand it, a JPEG is the exact same thing as a JPG.
> 
> If anyone's really dying to see me, though, I've got some pics from GenCon up in my Livejournal.
> 
> ArthurQ, if you want to steal any of the pics I've got posted and put them in the EN World gallery, you're welcome to do so (so long as you only do so with pics that I'm in, of course).  *



Isn't that fairly easy to rename...


----------



## javapadawan

Nice work ArthurQ... I liked putting some faces to familiar names so much I not only de-lurked, but posted my pic too.


----------



## EricNoah

Cool, I had no idea!  Posted a couple!


----------



## Morrus

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *Sigh...
> 
> It won't let me upload my pics, because they're saved as "JPEGs," and the program won't recognize them--even though (as I understand it, a JPEG is the exact same thing as a JPG.  *




Just rename the file as a .jpg instead of a .jpeg.  It won't affect the file.


----------



## Larcen

Hey, I posted a picture assuming my ID would show up next to it somewhere so I didn't bother to enter who it was.  How can I edit the caption to add my name to it?


----------



## Larcen

Larcen said:
			
		

> *Hey, I posted a picture assuming my ID would show up next to it somewhere so I didn't bother to enter who it was.  How can I edit the caption to add my name to it? *




Actually, nevermind.  I put it in a comment under the picture.


----------



## AGGEMAM

Larcen said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, nevermind.  I put it in a comment under the picture.   *




LOL. I was doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

I'm in there a couple a times   I think I'm on page 3 or something. Maybe I'll put up a few more. I'm home from work and bored.


----------



## AGGEMAM

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> * I think I'm on page 3 or something.*




Is that intentional?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is that intentional? *




Nope. It is as the mighty lords (ie. ArthurQ) of the member gallery deem it so...


----------



## AGGEMAM

Actually I just noticed that I already had the same picture in already. Strange.

ArthurQ, will you please delete the one on page 6, thanks.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *I'd like to remind all our members that in addition to Babes of Gencon I run the En World Member Gallery album.
> 
> If you dont have a pic up please take a moment and post one!
> 
> The link is in my sig!
> Cheers! *





Do you have to dress up in chainmail bikini and / or have actually gone to Gencom to be considered a "babe" ?


Okay. I put up two more in which I look like a big dork on page 6. ArthurQ...I may be asking you to remove them when I get some new , better ones. The ones on page 3 are much more recent. But I'm bored


----------



## BrooklynKnight

heh its getting hard to keep track of requests.

Before i do anything why dont you guys try and remove or edit the pic yourselves. 
I have the album set so that the person who uploaded the pic in the first place has permission to edit/delete it.

there is a scroll down option under all the pics, from there you should be able to make the required changes.


----------



## AGGEMAM

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *I have the album set so that the person who uploaded the pic in the first place has permission to edit/delete it. *




Sorry, I can still only see the add comment and photo properties options. Maybe I'm blind or something


----------



## Teflon Billy

*Re: Re: En World Member Gallery*



			
				Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *Do you have to dress up in chainmail bikini and / or have actually gone to Gencom to be considered a "babe" ?*




Apparently not judging by the pics you posted

Particularly that Leggy one


----------



## orbitalfreak

What the heck, here I am too.





orbitalfreak -- Matthew B. Milton 

Photo's a little messed up, but here I am wearing my trademark dragon cap and black leather jacket. Knight of the Silver Dragon (d20 Modern) patch from WotC adorning each sleeve.

*edit*
And a new avatar!


----------



## MarauderX

I'm in, and so's my sig.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Djeta, you're hot.
When you're single would you marry me maybe?
No? didnt think so.


Ok anywho.
Anyone who wants an edit or change made to their pics email me or post Below.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

I'd very much like to correct the oversight made in my captions--i neglected to mention who I am... 

Just throw my name into a logical place int he captions and it would be marvelous....

I'm on page five, in a series of 3 pictures: in a tux, bald, and holding a graduation cake.

Thanks muchly!


----------



## Angelsboi

Come monday ill have my new pics up there.  You will see me with angel wings (and for those who read my diary), you can see them before everyone else!!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

*Re: Re: Re: En World Member Gallery*



			
				Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Apparently not judging by the pics you posted
> 
> Particularly that Leggy one *




>blush<


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *Djeta, you're hot.
> When you're single would you marry me maybe?
> No? didnt think so.
> 
> 
> Ok anywho.
> Anyone who wants an edit or change made to their pics email me or post Below. *




>double blush<


----------



## Green Knight

Should've kept your pics to yourself. You're just asking to get mobbed by a bunch of lonely, lonely men.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

she's pretty and she should share!


----------



## ElMorte

Oooops

Forgot to add that im the left beside Nifft.


----------



## Green Knight

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *she's pretty and she should share!  *









LOL!


----------



## BrooklynKnight

LOL!


----------



## Green Knight

Sorry, just found this picture site the other day and I've been having to much fun with it.  

EDIT: Probably right. And it's gone.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

I dont think thats appropraite for Erics Grandma.


----------



## Green Knight




----------



## BrooklynKnight

*thwap*
ok ok, back to member pics!


----------



## BrooklynKnight

I've randomized the pictures to make the album more fun to look through.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler

I just added another shot of me, my girlfriend, and our dog.


----------



## Leopold

no chance i am putting one up there...


----------



## BrooklynKnight

why not?


----------



## Leopold

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *why not? *





evvvvillllll


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Wow. Thanks guys.

Um, I put up a few more of me (mostly for the "puppy" part) and a couple of MojoGM. (again, with puppy).

Enjoy.

Djeta


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard

I'll toss a couple up once I get enough light to use this webcam. I wonder if I can claim the title for looking the youngest


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Leopold said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> evvvvillllll *




speaking of Evil, I was the one who put in the first 20$ to have you jailed at gencon!


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *Wow. Thanks guys.
> 
> Um, I put up a few more of me (mostly for the "puppy" part) and a couple of MojoGM. (again, with puppy).
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Djeta *




Djeta preeetteeeeeyyy.


----------



## Acquana

Put up a few more pics of myself, and one for RangerWickett.  It's the only recent one I have ... I hope he will forgive me.


----------



## Wikidogre

popped 3 up for the cause, dont laugh too much!


----------



## Mouseferatu

Arthur, you having any luck with those pics I e-mailed you? I've tried a few more things on my end, and I still haven't managed to get them to post.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Djeta preeetteeeeeyyy. *






awwww. 

>blush<


----------



## dave_o

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Djeta preeetteeeeeyyy. *




Where's the "dave_o pretty", huh?!


----------



## BrooklynKnight

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *Arthur, you having any luck with those pics I e-mailed you? I've tried a few more things on my end, and I still haven't managed to get them to post.   *




opps i knew i forgot something
i'll try tonight or tommorw
sorry. :-(


----------



## DMauricio

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *Wow. Thanks guys.
> 
> Um, I put up a few more of me (mostly for the "puppy" part) and a couple of MojoGM. (again, with puppy).
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Djeta *




Whoa.
Lucky puppy.

I wish I were as photogenic as you. alas tis not to be - and it'd freak my wife out if I were a leggy brunette 



D.


----------



## Teflon Billy

dave_o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Where's the "dave_o pretty", huh?!
> 
> *




Show a little leg


----------



## talinthas

and with a click, my contribution is made =)here


----------



## root

Djeta,

If you don't know that your pretty, you need to take a look in the mirror sometime and based off everyone elses responses today, you should know now.  Also based off your posts which I have come across you seem like a really nice person.  So I would say that your both beautiful inside and out....and a gamer to boot.

Of course I could be all wrong, but I am thinking that I am not in this case.

**And no, you don't have to wear a chainmail bikini to be considered a babe.**


----------



## Teflon Billy

Oh for Christ sake, I can't believe I triggered one of these  

I wonder how many more "Djeta is Pretty" posts will be made to this thread.

I wonder how many will be made by Arthur.

To Paraphrase "Josie and the Pussycats" _Djeta is the new Dragongirl_


----------



## dave_o

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Oh for Christ sake, I can't believe I triggered one of these
> 
> I wonder how many more "Djeta is Pretty" posts will be made to this thread.
> 
> I wonder how many will be made by Arthur.
> 
> To Paraphrase "Josie and the Pussycats" Djeta is the new Dragongirl  *




Iunno, if I weren't _madly_ in love with my girlfriend/soulmate of 10 months.

And if Djeta/Sheri wasn't _madly_ in love with MojoGM.

And if I wasn't 17.

I'd probably hit on her too! 

(You're pretty foxy, yourself, Sir Teflon.)


----------



## AGGEMAM

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Oh for Christ sake, I can't believe I triggered one of these
> 
> I wonder how many more "Djeta is Pretty" posts will be made to this thread.*




My thoughts excately.

Posts like that are just so sexist, and I believe, a major reason why female gamers are so few.

Actually I was a bit surprised when you started it.


----------



## Teflon Billy

dave_o said:
			
		

> *...(You're pretty foxy, yourself, Sir Teflon.) *




I'm torn between saying "You should ask Eric Noah to add you to the mailing list" or "don't call me sir, I work for a living" 

Incidentally, what's the name of your band?


----------



## root

dave_o,

I wasn't aware that giving someone a complement was hitting on them.  Hold on while I add that definition to my dictionary......okay all done.  Thanks for the update.   


Teflon Billy,

Just figured I would add my 2 bits on this one.


----------



## Piratecat

Yeah, TB, I thought you knew better!


----------



## Teflon Billy

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *Actually I was a bit surprised when you started it. *




Yup, me="an idiot"

I should've known better.


----------



## dave_o

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm torn between saying "You should ask Eric Noah to add you to the mailing list" or "don't call me sir, I work for a living"
> 
> Incidentally, what's the name of your band? *




At the risk of hijacking, I'm in a band called Blue Angel, right now. We're '70s punk rock, some ska - but mostly punk rock. My singing voice is a weird mix of Glenn Danzig circa the Misfits, and Davey Havok a la AFI.

Anyway, my former band is called I, Zombie - we were more ghoul punk.

Unfortunately, my band will be, y'know, breaking up when I do that sort of MOVING TO SAN DIEGO IN MAY THING.


----------



## Teflon Billy

root said:
			
		

> *...I wasn't aware that giving someone a complement was hitting on them...*




It is. It's just a reallt _weak_ attempt (or an opening gambit)


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

root said:
			
		

> *Djeta,
> 
> If you don't know that your pretty, you need to take a look in the mirror sometime and based off everyone elses responses today, you should know now.  Also based off your posts which I have come across you seem like a really nice person.  So I would say that your both beautiful inside and out....and a gamer to boot.
> 
> Of course I could be all wrong, but I am thinking that I am not in this case.
> 
> **And no, you don't have to wear a chainmail bikini to be considered a babe.** *




Thank you. Reading that made my otherwise rather icky day a lot better. 

And I'd think a chainmail bikini would be dreadfully uncomfortable  Can't really imagine slaying orcs in one. But who knows.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

If you ask me, and no i dont care if you're not asking, Djeta is prettier then some of the girls that WERE wearing chainmail.

And i was there...

I dare say that You even have a place in the BoEF...yanno, as a Dryad or Nymph or some other pretty creature.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Thank you. All of you. I'm not offended. I'm flattered and rather surprised by all your kind words.


----------



## d20Dwarf

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My thoughts excately.
> 
> Posts like that are just so sexist, and I believe, a major reason why female gamers are so few.
> 
> Actually I was a bit surprised when you started it. *




Saying that a woman is pretty isn't sexist. My god that's silly.

And at least when Teflon complimented Djeta it wasn't creepy.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Not to try to hijack the thread back on topic, but I added a pic of myself that's about two years old (not that I've changed any). I also have this to say... "You all look so young!"

Guess that's what I get for having an all-over-30 group. Maybe it's time to get my daughter involved in gaming. That would REALLY tick off my ex. <grin> I've already laid the groundwork with Atlas Games' Once Upon A Time card game. Hmmm...

-Dave
"I think grown-ups just ACT like they know what they're doing." -Calvin


----------



## Krieg

Added a happy, smiling pic of myself!

I also added one for Col_Pladoh.


----------



## Piratecat

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *Thank you. All of you. I'm not offended. I'm flattered and rather surprised by all your kind words. *




And on that note, let's not hijack the thread further, please. Let's all switch to telling Dave that he's just _dreamy_ for his age.


----------



## Dark Magus

Stuck a piccy of myself up, and looked through most. If i can figure out how to work a digital camera, ill post one of myself w/o the armor, and if your lucky, maybe even my kitty.


----------



## AGGEMAM

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> *I also have this to say... "You all look so young!"
> *




Ah ... the benefit of modern surgery is showing ... good.  

Seriously, my gaming group is also all over 30, except one, who will turn 30 in 2 months time.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Dark Magus said:
			
		

> *Stuck a piccy of myself up, and looked through most. If i can figure out how to work a digital camera, ill post one of myself w/o the armor, and if your lucky, maybe even my kitty. *




You shouldnt talk like that in front of erics grandma, For shaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Agback

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> *"You all look so young!"*




Thank you for saying so. Flattery will get you everywhere.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Agback

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *I've randomized the pictures to make the album more fun to look through. *




Good idea, O Lord! But it does make it harder to find the new contributions.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## BrooklynKnight

actually the new ones after the sorting appear last, on the last pages.


----------



## Agback

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> *actually the new ones after the sorting appear last, on the last pages. *




Alright. We'll say no more about it. But don't do it again, okay?

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Silver Moon

Added one of myself and Kriskrafts taken a few years back....


----------



## DaveStebbins

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Let's all switch to telling Dave that he's just dreamy for his age.   *



 Which Dave? Young Dave or Old Dave? I didn't think my pic was low enough resolution to make ME look good.  And be careful what you say to Young Dave, he's underage...

-Old Dave


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Added one of me at GenCon this year.


----------



## Bloodsparrow

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Which Dave? Young Dave or Old Dave? I didn't think my pic was low enough resolution to make ME look good.  And be careful what you say to Young Dave, he's underage...
> 
> -Old Dave




ALL Daves are dreamy.

Period.

End of story.

Really.

No, I'm serious.


----------



## Mouseferatu

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> actually the new ones after the sorting appear last, on the last pages.




Still no luck with mine, huh?  

Figures I'd be the troublemaker...


----------



## BrooklynKnight

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Still no luck with mine, huh?
> 
> Figures I'd be the troublemaker...




BOOYA BIt......errr BABY! 

I got em up...took me 20 min fiddling in photo shop, but it worked!


----------



## Angelsboi

Hey i added my angel pics that were taken about 2 weeks ago =)


----------



## fett527

Finally checked the old Ohio Gameday thread from January and uploaded my pic form that.  I didn't make it to the second Game Day unfortunately or I'd have posted one from it too.

Photo was taken by Crothian and posted by Crothian in the original Game Day report thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=37741&page=1&pp=40


----------



## BrooklynKnight

*bump*
Keep adding pics folks!


----------



## BrooklynKnight

i gotta start bumping durin the day and not middle of the night.


----------



## Nifft

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> To Paraphrase "Josie and the Pussycats" _Djeta is the new Dragongirl_




Whatever happened to Dragongirl? Was she chased away by adoring fanboyz? I seem to remember her being very helpful, but I suspect she was on her way out when I was on my way in.

 -- Nifft


----------



## mythago

"Babes of Gencon"?


----------



## BrooklynKnight

mythago said:
			
		

> "Babes of Gencon"?




yea what about it?


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

hmmm, i'd post a pic of me and the wife unit (10th non-gamer) but well, i wouldn't want to steal the attention of the lonely throng (  ) away from Djeta...

btw, ArthurQ, this is a good idea because now the people who'll never get to cons (or be allowed to go to Cons) (somewhere off in the distance you hear a whip type noise) have a way to put a face to the names.

and billy and dave (both of them) are equally dreamy. or something. i don't know. i'm sorry . . . i'll just sit quietly in the corner again . . .


----------



## dave_o

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> hmmm, i'd post a pic of me and the wife unit (10th non-gamer) but well, i wouldn't want to steal the attention of the lonely throng (  ) away from Djeta...
> 
> btw, ArthurQ, this is a good idea because now the people who'll never get to cons (or be allowed to go to Cons) (somewhere off in the distance you hear a whip type noise) have a way to put a face to the names.
> 
> and billy and dave (both of them) are equally dreamy. or something. i don't know. i'm sorry . . . i'll just sit quietly in the corner again . . .




Awwww, thanks.


----------



## Zhure

Ack. Forgot to label mine...

(I'm the special looking one in the rock star pose)

Damn you got too skinny, Ryan. Eat more. (Lord knows I do.) Don't gimme that "I'm sick" crud. I eat when I'm sick.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

ok, posted pics of the wife/soulmate (our astrology charts match up for being together in a previous birth, gotta love hinduism ...). would have posted pics of me with her, but no need for beauty and the beast comments!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> would have posted pics of me with her, but no need for beauty and the beast comments!




I think you are both lovely. As is everyone in the gallery.


----------



## dave_o

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I think you are both lovely. As is everyone in the gallery.




We're all just a bunch of lovely, lovely gamers. In some cases, that V can become an N, but for the most part. 



			
				Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> ok, posted pics of the wife/soulmate (our astrology charts match up for being together in a previous birth, gotta love hinduism ...). would have posted pics of me with her, but no need for beauty and the beast comments!




Dude, you're a _fox_, or at least could easily be reincarnated as one! Does she have a name?


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

lmao at the "V" to "N" substitution . . .

and for her name, yeah, it's Preeti. (which means love in Hindi) mind is Amar (which means immortal). she seems to fawn over what our names mean together. personally i just want to be able to watch more sports and join a garage band . . .

((anyone need a bassists who specializes in the obscure style specialization between cliff burton, wah-wah pedals, 'Earth, Wind & Fire' funk breakdowns and of course, the ability to play anything from orchestral music to disco and house?))

last metal/grunge/punk band i was in ended up breaking up in the mid 90's. we had a good run, but i wanted to do more metal stuff. that was challenging. all that greenday or whatever stuff they wanted to get into (because it was popular, and they'd be able to do more shows) was too repetitave for me. hopefully punk has evolved since then; i may give it another chance.

my other band was doing ska before it was cool again. if that means anything. (which did garner us a whole lot of "what the heck kind of music are they playing???")

sorry for the music related hijack . . .


----------



## Teflon Billy

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> ...last metal/grunge/punk band i was in ended up breaking up in the mid 90's. we had a good run, but i wanted to do more metal stuff. that was challenging...




You guys weren't based out of Vancouver were you? You look a lot like member of band here during that time period.


----------



## dave_o

Dude, Green Day is great!  If you wanna see some less simple punk, though, check out AFI, Youth Brigade, and The Fight. And for the record, I _love_ ska.


----------



## DaveStebbins

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> and billy and dave (both of them) are equally dreamy. or something. i don't know. i'm sorry . . . i'll just sit quietly in the corner again . . .




Uhhh, thanks.

If you didn't have such a beautiful wife, I'd question your taste.

-Dave
"Once, I found out the secret of the universe. I have forgotten what it was, but I know that the Creator does not take Creation seriously..." from The Hashish Man by Lord Dunsany


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

Billy -- no dice man, the Gods themselves have conspired from letting me ever set foot in BC ever. We mainly played between Toronto and Montreal, based in Ottawa. (one of the more spectacular events being in the 90's when there was a meningicocal outbreak here, but in ontario everyone was vaccinated, so we wouldn't be in trouble. but the people in BC would get really really sick. and that prevented me from going there)

Dave (Senior) -- Hey, i'm not gay, i just like men's fashion!

Dave (Younger) -- Green Day *was* ok before they really made it, but that's just me. I guess my enjoyment of something is inversely proportional to how popular is it. I'll check out the other bands when I get the time, and get to go back to my favorite record store. (right now i'm, how do you say, off on the other side of the world)

As for music now, i'm just getting a little mellow in my old age (25 next year), listening to more jazz and stuff, and old school stuff like Marvin Gaye. {of course as i'm saying this some 235 bpm acid house techno from germany is playing... irony or ironies}


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I think you are both lovely. As is everyone in the gallery.



And that's the reason why this ugly bugbear isn't in the photo album...  I want to keep it all lovely!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And that's the reason why this ugly bugbear isn't in the photo album...  I want to keep it all lovely!




I think bugbears are cute.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I think bugbears are cute.



ahhh that's cause you haven't seen this one...  *blushing*


----------



## dave_o

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ahhh that's cause you haven't seen this one...  *blushing*




It's ENWorld Member Gallery, not a beauty pagent.  I think bugbears are way cute, too! They're like angry puppies.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

dave_o said:
			
		

> It's ENWorld Member Gallery, not a beauty pagent.  I think bugbears are way cute, too! They're like angry puppies.





The Angry Bugbear Puppies would be an awesome name for a band 

And I second this thought. This is a gallery of pictures of our friends and fellow gamers. Not a pageant.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> The Angry Bugbear Puppies would be an awesome name for a band
> 
> And I second this thought. This is a gallery of pictures of our friends and fellow gamers. Not a pageant.



Yeah that would be a pretty good band name...

As for a picture...  Ugh, I guess I can dig one up.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah that would be a pretty good band name...
> 
> As for a picture...  Ugh, I guess I can dig one up.




Good.


----------



## dave_o

*high-fives Sheri* Look what we did.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

dave_o said:
			
		

> *high-fives Sheri* Look what we did.



*Feeling scammed*

Anyhow the best one is a few years old...  Any issues with that?  (Maybe 3 or so years)


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *Feeling scammed*
> 
> Anyhow the best one is a few years old...  Any issues with that?  (Maybe 3 or so years)





Sounds good. For a long time the only picture of myself I had online was from 5 years ago. All my ones in the member gallery are recent (within a year and a half), except the one of me with Quasimodo at Disneyworld. 



			
				Dave_o said:
			
		

> *high-fives Sheri* Look what we did.




Dude we so need to become like , a superhero team...like the supertwins only we aren't twins...


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

...or go door to door like mormons preaching the virtues of D&D (and then posting on the non-beauty pagent thread) . . .

"but it's only a 20 sided dice, c'mon . . . roll it"

"um, ok ...rolls...12, what does that mean?"

"He got a 12."

"YOU HIT!"

"Testify!"


----------



## BrooklynKnight

"Jesus Saves!"




"....and takes half damage."


----------



## Skade

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> lmao at the "V" to "N" substitution . . .
> 
> and for her name, yeah, it's Preeti. (which means love in Hindi) mind is Amar (which means immortal). she seems to fawn over what our names mean together. personally i just want to be able to watch more sports and join a garage band . . .




You aren't from Houston by chance are you?  I knew of a bass player in Houston with a wife named Preeti who gamed.  

Dave you are 17?  I never would have guessed, and you and your g/f are the coolest punk couple ever.  The pics of you two are great.


----------



## dave_o

Skade said:
			
		

> You aren't from Houston by chance are you?  I knew of a bass player in Houston with a wife named Preeti who gamed.
> 
> Dave you are 17?  I never would have guessed, and you and your g/f are the coolest punk couple ever.  The pics of you two are great.




Yeah, dude, 17 - emancipated, though, abusive parents and all that. Thanks, I'm probably a little more punk than she is, but she's way gorgeous, so it evens out. 

And for the record, most of my girlfriend's Mormon (she's not) family games.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

who else wants to play "is this you amar?" nope man, my brother lives in houston though, but isn't married to my wife nor does he play the bass. 

btw, i think that dave (the younger) and his girl make quite a cute couple. hope you guys make each other as miserable as other couples do. (sarcasm) personally, we've been miserable for a hair over 5 years. 5 years isn't much compared to other, more established couples, but for a younger couple it's pretty significant. (almost 1/4th of her life . . .)


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Skade said:
			
		

> Dave you are 17?  I never would have guessed.





I talk to Dave on AIM frequently and can honestly say that he is more mature, and fun to chat with than most of the people I know that are my age (mid  20's).


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> "Jesus Saves!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....and takes half damage."





& 



> ...or go door to door like mormons preaching the virtues of D&D (and then posting on the non-beauty pagent thread) . . .
> 
> "but it's only a 20 sided dice, c'mon . . . roll it"
> 
> "um, ok ...rolls...12, what does that mean?"
> 
> "He got a 12."
> 
> "YOU HIT!"
> 
> "Testify!"




LOL! This made my morning...


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I talk to Dave on AIM frequently and can honestly say that he is more mature, and fun to chat with than most of the people I know that are my age (mid 20's).




what about me? *sniff*


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

a pox on all your chummy chums who have all that free time to be on chat programs and the like . . . *some* of us have work to do and stuff! (yeah, i apparently have icq and aim (and msn) accounts, but i don't even have those programs on my computer)

but it's for the best really, if i had a job where i was near a computer all day i'm sure my productivity would really skyrocket downwards, not unlike all those old grainy film projector reels of early rocketry experiments. (you know, the ones from like the 30's where there would be like 3 russian scientist guys out in the snow in winter with some rocket which looked more like a wire frame hanger, once they activate the rocket they patiently wait, and then it ends up blowing up or something)


----------



## DaveStebbins

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> btw, i think that dave (the younger) and his girl make quite a cute couple. hope you guys make each other as miserable as other couples do. (sarcasm) personally, we've been miserable for a hair over 5 years. 5 years isn't much compared to other, more established couples, but for a younger couple it's pretty significant. (almost 1/4th of her life . . .)




Good luck to all you couples. Personally, I decided that 14 years of marital misery (only partly sarcastic) was enough for me. The good news is that my divorce means some _other_ couple will stay married/miserable forever .

Dave senior (because Dave, the older, doesn't sit well with me tonight)
"We cannot cure the world of sorrows, but we can choose to live in joy." --Joseph Campbell (1904-1987) mythology expert and writer


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I talk to Dave on AIM frequently and can honestly say that he is more mature, and fun to chat with than most of the people I know that are my age (mid  20's).





			
				ArthurQ said:
			
		

> what about me? *sniff*



I think she got it right the first time...    [J/K]

Anyhow...  I'm still looking for the elusive picture of me...


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Good luck to all you couples. Personally, I decided that 14 years of marital misery (only partly sarcastic) was enough for me. The good news is that my divorce means some _other_ couple will stay married/miserable forever .




You're not the only one, Dave. I was married for , um, like, 2 months to an evil, abusive, alcoholic *word that would upset Erics Grandma* before having it anulled and getting together with MojoGM (whom 've been with for close to a year). I will never go that route again. Didn't really want to in the first place. I'm not religious and I don't like the idea of having my personal relationships turned into law. For me, personally, that would only bring misery. I value my freedom too much. I know a lot of people disagree, but that's just me.   

Don't get me wrong, MojoGM and I are very happy, but we agree completely that we don't need to sign a piece of paper stating that we are. 

Good for you!


----------



## GentleGiant

Although I'm not a profilic poster (yet), I had some pictures lying about so I thought I'd add them.
I refrained from posting the pictures where you can actually see how big I am (no, not THAT! -I have some where my hand almost swallows a tea mug), they're just too freaky (both the pictures and my hands).


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Although I'm not a profilic poster (yet), I had some pictures lying about so I thought I'd add them.
> I refrained from posting the pictures where you can actually see how big I am (no, not THAT! -I have some where my hand almost swallows a tea mug), they're just too freaky (both the pictures and my hands).




I think you are adorable.


----------



## d20Dwarf

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> You're not the only one, Dave. I was married for , um, like, 2 months to an evil, abusive, alcoholic *word that would upset Erics Grandma* before having it anulled and getting together with MojoGM (whom 've been with for close to a year). I will never go that route again. Didn't really want to in the first place. I'm not religious and I don't like the idea of having my personal relationships turned into law. For me, personally, that would only bring misery. I value my freedom too much. I know a lot of people disagree, but that's just me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, MojoGM and I are very happy, but we agree completely that we don't need to sign a piece of paper stating that we are.




Ummmm, it's not really useful to condemn a wonderful, traditional institution because of a poor choice that you made. Seems to me that the problem didn't start or finish with the marriage itself.


----------



## Piratecat

Nor is it useful to hijack this thread on a marriage discussion, please!

Thanks.


----------



## d20Dwarf

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Nor is it useful to hijack this thread on a marriage discussion, please!
> 
> Thanks.




True, please return to the competition to see who can become Djeta's imaginary boyfriend.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> True, please return to the competition to see who can become Djeta's imaginary boyfriend.




Nor is that the point of this, *or any other* thread. 

I think the point of this thread is to alert people to the member gallery, and discuss their pictures if it does not make them feel uncomfortable. (ie. complimenting someone in a non threatening way). 

Sorry PirateCat - I was simply commenting on something Dave had said, to let a fellow human being know I understood what he went through and didn't plan on discussing the matter further. I thought stating that I understood many disagreed with my point of view would be sufficient enough to not have anyone start attacking it.


----------



## der_kluge

Back on track.  I found a picture of myself and have uploaded it.  In case anyone cares to see what I look like (doubt it).  I can never hope to have as many page views as Djeta.    Well, you can look at my wife.  She's hot.  

http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## GentleGiant

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I think you are adorable.




Aww, shucks, don't say that


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

great pics everyone!

but the 10 year high school reunion deal made me start thinking . . . how long till MY 10 year reunion. and you know what? it is 4 years away? have i done enough in my life to 'stick it' to all those people who were jerks to me back then? (sure i married a beautiful girl who is wealthy and high maintainance in equal measures, and have the doctor profession down; but is that enough?)

::time to stress out::


----------



## JPL

I posted a pic.

I'm no Djeta, but I get by.

http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## Darth Shoju

EDIT: this was in response to a rather nasty troll which has since been removed by our noble moderators, so I removed my message. Thanks Dinkledog (or whoever took care of that jerk troll).


----------



## JPL

(A momentary hiccup as a troll enters and Dinkledog shows him the door.  Move along.)


----------



## Dinkeldog

Someone can, in the meantime, don't reply, and I'll play tag with him.


----------



## JPL

Let's get this thread back on track and discuss what a handsome man I am.

You can't tell from that picture, but I've been told I have the physique of a pro golfer.


----------



## GentleGiant

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> great pics everyone!
> 
> but the 10 year high school reunion deal made me start thinking . . . how long till MY 10 year reunion. and you know what? it is 4 years away? have i done enough in my life to 'stick it' to all those people who were jerks to me back then? (sure i married a beautiful girl who is wealthy and high maintainance in equal measures, and have the doctor profession down; but is that enough?)
> 
> ::time to stress out::




Man, Amar, you have absolutely nothing to complain about. I'm sure all your old high school mates are going to be green with jealousy when they learn how far you've made it.
Take a moment to sit back and marvel at your accomplishments.

As for reunions....
I don't think anyone that I went to school with in 4th grade would have expected this cute little boy






to turn into *this* 6'6" football player/geek/monster


----------



## Bloodsparrow

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> to turn into *this* 6'6" football player/geek/monster




She's right, you are adorable. 

Now... Can somebody tell me how to remove a picture from the album?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> She's right, you are adorable.
> 
> Now... Can somebody tell me how to remove a picture from the album?




He really is, isn't he?

ASk ArtQ...for he is the keeper of the albums


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

yup, just the spitting image of a cute, cuddly, adorable, near 7 foot tall camper mauling teddy bear.

this isnt a dis, i really like your style, you pull it off well. i love the facial expression in the 'don't mess with me' pic.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

btw, Dj-T, you still having trouble at work with 'homegirl'?

sorry, i'm out of the loop, but i wanted to know how you handled it. i don't work in a cubical or anything, but there are people at work i do want to murder . . . (er . . . for john ashcroft who's secretly monitoring this post, i mean; 'people at work i want to educate on why homeland security is so peachy')


----------



## talinthas

and i love the dragonlance box sets displayed prominently behind him =)


----------



## GentleGiant

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *********************************
> Originally Posted by Bloodsparrow
> 
> She's right, you are adorable.
> *********************************​
> He really is, isn't he?
> 
> ASk ArtQ...for he is the keeper of the albums




Argh, now you're making all the other guys jealous   
I do appreciate the compliments, though  
Especially from two such lovely women as yourselves


----------



## GentleGiant

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> yup, just the spitting image of a cute, cuddly, adorable, near 7 foot tall camper mauling teddy bear.
> 
> this isnt a dis, i really like your style, you pull it off well. i love the facial expression in the 'don't mess with me' pic.




Yup, that's the look I was going for


----------



## GentleGiant

talinthas said:
			
		

> and i love the dragonlance box sets displayed prominently behind him =)




  Well, as you know Tal, they're all up for sale now. 
And that's just the "core" books of my rpg collection displayed there. I had to use some major big screws to keep those shelves from falling on my head in my sleep


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

yeah, i was going to post about the shelf over the bed safety hazzard, but i figured that you're from denmark (if i'm not incorrect), and last time i was there visiting friends i noticed that you guys are really hearty, strong guys, obviously with the toughness feat at birth, and that it wouldn't have posed a problem for you if it DID fall on you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> And that's just the "core" books of my rpg collection displayed there. I had to use some major big screws to keep those shelves from falling on my head in my sleep




Yeah, plus who wants to bring new meaning of the word bookend...    

_*Ducking in fear of rotten vegetables*_


Hey it wasn't *that* bad!

GG, aren't you a tad short for a giant?


----------



## talinthas

dude, claus, i want your trail map =)


----------



## GentleGiant

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, plus who wants to bring new meaning of the word bookend...
> 
> _*Ducking in fear of rotten vegetables*_
> 
> 
> Hey it wasn't *that* bad!




YES it was, I'd actually put it on level with most puns from my regular GM... and believe me, they're *bad!*




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> GG, aren't you a tad short for a giant?




Ahh, but you see, that's because I only have 2 levels of Giant   
I only become Large when I gain my 3rd Giant level


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

i think orwell said it best:



> All EnWorlders are equally pretty. But some EnWorlders are more equally pretty than others.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

talinthas said:
			
		

> dude, claus, i want your trail map =)




someone want something deleted?

link me to the direct pic you want gone.
Only the person who posted the pic may request a removal of a pic they posted.


----------



## GentleGiant

talinthas said:
			
		

> dude, claus, i want your trail map =)




So does Ed (Pollard)  
You'll just have to duke it out with him   

Whoops, sorry for hijacking the thread... let's get back to people telling me how cute I am


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

> Ahh, but you see, I only have two levels of Giant...




thats going to be my new saying when i'm asked to explain myself / explain my thinking when people don't understand the inherent truth of my sieve like logic . . .

"No, we wont give them a call to tell them we're meeting at a different place tonight, they'll know to come here."

"What, that doesn't make sense, you're just saying that because you don't want to admit you were dumb for not taking your cel phone with you."

"Nooo, that's not it at all."

"Well then what is it? I don't get it. It doesn't make sense at all."

"Ahh, but you see, I only have two levels of Giant . . . when I get my thrid _then_ you'll understand . . ."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> YES it was, I'd actually put it on level with most puns from my regular GM... and believe me, they're *bad!*




Yeah I guess it was! *L* At least everyone missed with the tomatoes and such...



			
				GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Ahh, but you see, that's because I only have 2 levels of Giant
> I only become Large when I gain my 3rd Giant level




Makes a certain amount of sense... *L*  But that's okay I'm a tad short for a bugbear also. (6'4)


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> btw, Dj-T, you still having trouble at work with 'homegirl'?
> 
> sorry, i'm out of the loop, but i wanted to know how you handled it. i don't work in a cubical or anything, but there are people at work i do want to murder . . . (er . . . for john ashcroft who's secretly monitoring this post, i mean; 'people at work i want to educate on why homeland security is so peachy')





SHE GOT FIRED!!!!!!!!!!

I came back from vacation and she was gone. I guess, a bunch of people got laid off, but as it turned out she wasn't laid off. She was fired because they looked into her phone records. 'twas a happy, happy day in my life. And work had been peaceful ever since. 

I feel bad, but virtually the entire dept. came out and said they kind of glad to have peace and quiet again 

and now back to ArtQ's thread....


----------



## BrooklynKnight

And now we're back, from outer space..........


----------



## Darth Shoju

I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face....


----------



## Teflon Billy

I should've changed that stupid lock,
I should've thrown away the key,


----------



## VorpalBunny

If I had known for just one second you'd be back to bother me...


----------



## GentleGiant

*WOHOO! It's the EN World Band!*


----------



## BrooklynKnight

I got Guitar!


----------



## Darth Shoju

I volunteer Tef to dress up like Gloria Gaynor.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Now THATS a picture for the gallery


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> *WOHOO! It's the EN World Band!*





Ok...if you guys start dressing in silly leather chaps and get all big haired on me, I'm outta here...


----------



## Darth Shoju

*de-poofs hair, casually slides leather chaps and camera back into closet*
ummm-whatever gave you that idea Djeta?


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

yeah, i'm with Djeta, Darth you had much more street cred with the big clock necklace . . . we know you're down with the P.E.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

this is all in the spirit of good fun (and i'm making fun of myself in this too, so you can't flame me . . .), hope you enjoy this quick and dirty image, ArthurQ, feel free to put this in your sig (if it's allowed)

enjoy...


----------



## dave_o

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.

You rock _so_ damn hard.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

(with all due respect....)

*D20 Man*

_Hobby...wanna feel my hobby? 
Hobby...such a thrill my hobby 
Hobby...wanna touch my hobby? 
Hobby...it's too much my hobby 
Check it out my hobby, hobby. 
Don't you doubt my hobby, hobby. 
talkin' bout my hobby, hobby, 
check it out my hobby _

Every man wants to be a Dee, dee-twen-ty man 
to have the kind of hobby, always in demand 
Die rolling in the mornings, go man go 
levels up in the tavern, stats start to glow 
You can best believe that, he's a Dee twenty man 
ready to roll initiave with, anyone he can 

Hey! Hey! Hey, hey, hey! 
Dee, Dee twently man (Dee twenty man) 
I've got to be, a D20 man 
Dee, Dee twenty man 
I've got to be a d20! Ow.... 

Dee, dee-twen-ty man 
I've got to be, a dee-twen-ty man 
Dee, dee-twen-ty man (woot, woot) 
I've got to be a D20! 

_Hobby, its so hot, my hobby, 
Hobby, love to shop for my hobby, 
Hobby, love to please my hobby, 
Hobby, don't you tease my hobby, 
Hobby, you'll adore my hobby, 
Hobby, come explore my hobby, 
Hobby, made by Gygax, my hobby, 
Hobby, it's so good, my hobby _

You can tell a gamer, he has a funky walk 
his completely black t-shirts and glasses, always look so boss 
Funky with his character sheet, he's a king 
call him Blackleaf, dig his bookshelf
You can best believe that, he's a dee-twen-ty man 
likes to be the leader (if he has the feat), he never dresses cleanly 

Hey! Hey! Hey, hey, hey! 
Dee, dee-twen-ty man 
I've got to be, a dee-twen-ty man 
Dee, dee-twen-ty man 
I've got to be a D20! (all right) 

Dee, dee-twen-ty man (yeah, yeah) 
I've got to be, a dee-twen-ty man 
Dee, dee-twen-ty man
I've got to be a D20! All Right! 

Ugh! d20..baby! 
Hobby, hobby, hobby wanna feel my hobby, 
Hobby, hobby, hobby gonna thrill my hobby, 
Hobby, hobby, hobby don'tcha stop my hobby, 
Hobby, hobby, hobby it's so hot my hobby, 

Every man ought to be a Dee, dee-twen-ty man, 
To live a life of freedom, Dee twenties make a stand, 
Have their own life style and ideals, 
Possess the strength and confidence, life's a steal (if you win the opposed roll check), 
You can best believe that he's a D20 man 
He's a special person in WOTC's land. 

_Hey! Hey! Hey, hey, hey! 
Dee, dee-twen-ty man (D20 man) 
I've got to be, a Dee twen-ty man  
Dee, dee-twen-ty man 
I've got to be a D20! (dig the hair on my chest) (*not changing it from the original*)

Dee, dee-twen-ty man (see my big thick dice bag) 
I've got to be, a Dee twen-ty man 
Dee, dee-twen-ty man
I've got to be a D20!  (Dig broad swords) 

Dee, dee-twen-ty man  (dig my imaginary magic-user!) 
I've got to be, a Dee twen-ty man 
Dee, dee-twen-ty man 
I've got to be a D20! 

Dee, dee-twen-ty man 
I've got to be, a Dee twen-ty man 
Dee, dee-twen-ty man  
I've got to be a D20! HEY! _


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> this is all in the spirit of good fun (and i'm making fun of myself in this too, so you can't flame me . . .), hope you enjoy this quick and dirty image, ArthurQ, feel free to put this in your sig (if it's allowed)
> 
> enjoy...




I SOOO resent not being put in that image...


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

my decision was made on my medical background which influenced my decision that you are, well, not a dee-dee twenty Man. woman perhaps, but not a man. it wasn't mysogynistic either, rather the fact that there were no woman in the village people to begin with . . . blah!

and no comments on the cleverness of converting an old disco anthem to RPG-isms?

'screw you guys, i'm going home' - eric cartman


----------



## Bloodsparrow

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Argh, now you're making all the other guys jealous
> I do appreciate the compliments, though
> Especially from two such lovely women as yourselves




Well, Djeta thinks it's cool and Giant still thinks I"m lovely after seeing the geeky Drama Chick picture...

I'll gues I'll leave it up then. 

Now I must finish reading this thread... I have to figure out why everybody is singing "I Will Survive" without me.

... *time passes*



			
				Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I SOOO resent not being put in that image...




Ditto... 

What's the matter man?  Did I not make those ears freakishly long enough for you?

... *more time passes*



			
				Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> it wasn't mysogynistic either, rather the fact that there were no woman in the village people to begin with . . . blah!




Welcome to the 21st Century, get with the times...

Wait, never mind, I don't want to be the one with the hairy chest... ;D



> and no comments on the cleverness of converting an old disco anthem to RPG-isms?




Yea filk!  Wooooo!  *lights lighter* FREEBIRD!

... Now try "Muscrat Love" and I'll really be impressed...

Actually, that IS one of the more clever filks I've come across.

Right up there with "Do you hear the pipes Chthulhu?"


----------



## BrooklynKnight

That picture rocks!
Id put it in my sig but i dont wanna mess it up till the character issue is resolved. 

This thread is 1337!


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

now then . . . hope this doesn't offend . . .


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

yea, that's like the limit of my cleverness, don't expect any more song parodies about spice girls' songs . . .


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> now then . . . hope this doesn't offend . . .




which one is djeta?


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

um, hold on, it was the pick from when she was at LAX . . . let's see, sporty, scary, sleazy, sleepy . . . uh . . . doc . . . she's the one second from the left. (the one that's NOT sporty, scary, posh or baby)


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

the wife, after her questioning me why am i right clicking and 'saving as' pictures of the spice girls (obviously it's for EN World), tells me it is 'ginger' spice. she then rolls her eyes at me, and tells me to 'play nice' while she continues to live in reality . . . i'll make her a gamer yet! (i've gotten her into reading fantasy novels, its a gateway hobby!)


----------



## dave_o

Sorry - I felt that I needed to show off my Photoshop skills, lest I be unnoticed!


----------



## Bloodsparrow

Nnnice.

*twitch*

Is it wrong that I know he made me Baby Spice?

Damn Dave!  Great job there.

(Can't wait to get home to do things to pictures of people.)


----------



## GentleGiant

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> Nnnice.
> 
> *twitch*
> 
> <snip>
> 
> (Can't wait to get home to do things to pictures of people.)




Aarrrggghhh!  That's just *wrong!*... oh the images in my head... make them go away!   





			
				Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> Well, Djeta thinks it's cool and Giant still thinks I"m lovely after seeing the geeky Drama Chick picture...
> 
> I'll gues I'll leave it up then.




On that note... why not replace them with some higher resolution ones? So we can really admire that black eye and those elf ears


----------



## dave_o

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> Nnnice.
> 
> *twitch*
> 
> Is it wrong that I know he made me Baby Spice?
> 
> Damn Dave!  Great job there.
> 
> (Can't wait to get home to do things to pictures of people.)




I do graphic design (freelance) professionally, and my forte is photo-manipulation.

It makes for excellent fun.  Check THIS out - it's one of my favorite photo-manipulations. The base image had this dude in a boat that took up almost the whole frame, I had to reconstruct the background by hand.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

I don't know why i made you baby spice besides the fact that in that pic you were facing in that direction, and i didn't want to put too many light haired people in a row . . .

and graphic imaging is just a hobby i have, when i have all the time in the world, i actually get to do some nice work . . . seeings how this is now the 'pimp your art skillz' thread . . . boo and yah! 

how do i manage to live such a full life you may be asking to humor me . . . well . . . i've given up sleep.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

btw, dave, that's an amazing pic . . . seems like a whole lot of hard work went into it. beautiful stuff.


----------



## MrFilthyIke

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, MojoGM and I are very happy, but we agree completely that we don't need to sign a piece of paper stating that we are.
> 
> Good for you!




I know this was a few days ago but I have to respond..

I agree completely...unless your spouse/partner is from
another country and the Gov threatens to toss them outta
the country unless they are married or employed.

And the job was not there, so marriage it was. 

But we would not NEED that paper we could get away without it.


----------



## Piratecat

Shane, I specifically requested that the marriage conversation not continue; it was hijacking the thread. That tends to means that you _shouldn't post about it_, even if your post isn't controversial.  

Thanks!


----------



## MrFilthyIke

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Shane, I specifically requested that the marriage conversation not continue; it was hijacking the thread. That tends to means that you _shouldn't post about it_, even if your post isn't controversial.
> 
> Thanks!




My bad, I don't have much time to read, and this is a long list.

If you've got any job openings where I can lurk online I'll behave
better, promise.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> My bad, I don't have much time to read, and this is a long list.
> 
> If you've got any job openings where I can lurk online I'll behave
> better, promise.





OMG JESUS WOW!
Dogma rocked. Someone quick, slap a pick of Ike on Jesus.

And dave...holy woah! Djeta...ginger.....man i wont be able to sit still in art class! i dont know whether to love or hate you for making that pic!


----------



## MrFilthyIke

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> OMG JESUS WOW!
> Dogma rocked. Someone quick, slap a pick of Ike on Jesus.




I've lost the only jpg on me I had, from like '97.

Need to find a digital camera...maybe scan my work id (ie mug shot)

-Buddy Christ


----------



## Bloodsparrow

Giant, I can *probably* find a better picture of me with the ears... But, like I said, that's the best picture there is of the black eye.

BTW - If anybody can actually guess who I'm supposed to be, I'll be really impressed.  Because, while I did a good job making myself look like that character, it's rather obscure.

Dave, Cool!  Reminds me of the stuff we used to make for a Chthulhu Mythos humor site.
(www.s-p-o-n-g-e.com)

In fact...
Here's a few I did for a "chthulhu'esque fast food chain" called "Cap'n Obed's", this was before I got a copy of Photoshop... I used MSpaint...
Big Mick with a side of Fried
Chthulhu Cone
Salty Dog
Of the three, the last one came out the worst... But it still gets the right reaction.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

This thread is AWESOME.


----------



## Bloodsparrow

Gah!  Multi-post bad!

I also have a magazine and cd cover that I made on that theme once I actually got Photoshop.  (Ironicly enough they were my final projects for a Photoshop class)... But I'll have to scale them down first.


----------



## MrFilthyIke

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> Gah!  Multi-post bad!
> 
> I also have a magazine and cd cover that I made on that theme once I actually got Photoshop.  (Ironicly enough they were my final projects for a Photoshop class)... But I'll have to scale them down first.




Maybe if I can get a pic of myself someone could photoshop
it onto Buddy Christ?  That'd be pretty spiffy, I'd think.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

I went and added two pics of myself on page 11 all by their little old lonesomes after fishing carefully through the whole gallery, making sure I didn't already add them... anyhow, I don't look too much like that anymore, my hair's shorter and my sideburns are less bushy and I don't have a beard and overall I don't look as much like a mountain man.  Anyway, there they are.  Tell me how ugly and semi-freakish me and my JoJo the Dogfaced Boy self appear. 

But I'm inching towards a band, too (me as lead singer).  Them pictures are funny of the EN Band and the EN Girls, lol.


----------



## MrFilthyIke

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> a mountain man.  Anyway, there they are.  Tell me how ugly and semi-freakish me and my JoJo the Dogfaced Boy self appear.




Those're not too bad, I've let the sideburns go a few times...now I just trim more often.


----------



## mistergone

Against my better judgement, I posted my pic. It's about 5 years old or so and I look like I just was in a bar fight. I was a bouncer at the time, but I was also an insomniac. This last summer I lost 25 pounds, so I hope I look a little better these days, but uh yeah. This is the only pic of me on the internet (i hope), so I figure "what the heck, might as well play nice with the other kids". Just, uh, don't touch my stuff.


----------



## Acquana

*Offended?*

....

*snert*

....

*snicker*

....

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

That was the hardest I've laughed recently ... Had trouble finding enough chicks, I assume?  ;P


----------



## BrooklynKnight

Acquana said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> *snert*
> 
> ....
> 
> *snicker*
> 
> ....
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> That was the hardest I've laughed recently ... Had trouble finding enough chicks, I assume? ;P





ah ah ah ah stayin alive! ah ah ah ah stayin alive!


----------



## RangerWickett

Acquana said:
			
		

> .... That was the hardest I've laughed recently ... Had trouble finding enough chicks, I assume?  ;P





Hmm.  I missed that spice gamer thing.  Goodness.  Well, Jessie, next time you go to GenCon, you'll know to look more sultry when people take your photo.


----------



## Piratecat

We waited as long as we could, but with the reduction in visible threads we're going to be quite stringent about making sure threads go in the correct forums. Since this is about a board function, our cool gallery, I'll slide it over to Meta.


----------



## Piratecat

Incidentally, I'm not opposed to shifting this back to General once we go back to 40 posts/page. Arthur, remind me when that happens, please.


----------



## BrooklynKnight

woo!
I may just start another one......this one could be archived then.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier

Finally got some older pics scanned in. Added one of me & MojoGM on an elephant. Yes. I'm serious.


----------

